# The country is finally turning back to normal, the way we remember it. How does that make you feel?



## GymRat79 (Feb 11, 2022)

So after two years of having to wear masks and hear over and over again about restrictions, it seems that its pretty much over. 

How does that make you feel? Not only are masks being dropped but also vaccine passports are being dropped as well.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 11, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> So after two years of having to wear masks and hear over and over again about restrictions, it seems that its pretty much over.
> 
> How does that make you feel? Not only are masks being dropped but also vaccine passports are being dropped as well.


I wanna fuck.  That's how I feel.


----------



## GSgator (Feb 11, 2022)

Honestly I feel like its a political move because these ppl know there fucked so in my eyes they have no standards it’s only what benefits them and I will never forget nor will I forgive what they have done to our kids and business owners. I never wore that fuken mask nor did I let them inject me with there poison.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 11, 2022)

Four score and 300 years ago there was this thing called the immune system.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 11, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Honestly I feel like its a political move because these ppl know there fucked so in my eyes they have no standards it’s only what benefits them and I will never forget nor will I forgive what they have done to our kids and business owners. I never wore that fuken mask e nor did I let them inject me with there poison.


Exactly. The fact that all of a sudden the blue states can drop their mask nonsense, like the red states did a while ago, yet little has changed, is a bold faced admission that the mandates were never needed. Of course the kids in school have to suffer a while longer, since young kids have far less power than the teachers unions. This is long long overdue and the politicians who insisted on this for so long should be drawn and quartered.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 11, 2022)

And by the way, the country is nowhere near "normal." Did you see the thread about the freak Biden wants to give authority over nukes?


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 11, 2022)

Kraken said:


> Exactly. The fact that all of a sudden the blue states can drop their mask nonsense, like the red states did a while ago, yet little has changed, is a bold faced admission that the mandates were never needed. Of course the kids in school have to suffer a while longer, since young kids have far less power than the teachers unions. This is long long overdue and the politicians who insisted on this for so long should be drawn and quartered.


ELECTION TIME IS COMING MY FREIND AND THEY ARE RUNNING SCARED!!
That what it all has to do with..

They are fucked, they know it and the damage has been done. Hopefull they will get what they deserve and all of them BRANDON included will die in there sleep tonight.. this is how I feel. Fuck them all. 

 This is about how political as I can get right now with out turning it into one of those threads..

See now here I go. I can’t stop..
I don’t give a fuck who someone voted for..
Some voted for Brandon cause they liked him
Some voted for him because they hated trump and what he stood for.
Some voted for him because they knew he would sway far left and the liberals were betting on it..

But if anyone of these reasons were your reasons.. not you kraken. I am sure I know were you stand Brother. But anyone who did the above.. you should all be ashamed in yourself.. you are the reasons this country is fucked as it is.

A president was voted into office.
A 2x loser president who couldn’t cut the mustard in two other presidential elections. And you voted for him on his third try..
WTF. This country is fucked in every single way.. we can get Trump back, or any other conservative Republican who has ball to run the country and no matter what he does. It will not fix this… 
Inflation will stay. 
Gas prices will stay 
illegals crossing the border will stay. 
The woke reality will stay. 
The statue is will not be put back up.
The city’s are ruined
Your daughter will have to go into the bathroom and piss next to a girl who just the day before was a dude but decided he was a girl the next. WILL STAY.
Taxes are up
Crank pipes and syringes to the Junkies.
Sanctuary city’s will stay..

WE ARE FUCKED AND IT IS THANKS TO THE OBOVE MENTION “Americans” who voted in The election because they didn’t like what they had.. 

DONALD WAS not perfect.
 He talked and I cringed. 
He should have never been allowed on twiter.
He made fun of fat women and special needs people. 
He fucked porn stars
 He had shady dirty buisness deal,
He hid his taxes 
Ect ect ect
But guess what. The country was ran right and like a tight ship for the first time maybe ever.
He bowed to no one and made excuses to no one. 
Other leader in the free world were fucking SHAKING IN THERE BOOTS SCARED. No one was out of line. Do you think Putin would be fucking with Ukrainian right now.. fuck no. 
Oh I forgot because him and trump were boys.
No it’s because Trump would have snakes hi little Russian pee pee right back to were he came from and putting would have bent over backward to Try and fix it…
Holy fuck I gotta stop. I am going to keep going on this forever..

To all “We The People Americans” out there.
KEEP STANDING STRONG. WE ARE MANY AND THEY ARE FEW.

Fuck there Vaccine.
fuck there mandates
Fuck there mask’s
The only time I wore a mask was to go into a drs office. Or pharmacy. 
Other than that Nope.

Are poor kids
I am depressed. I gotta stop.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 11, 2022)

I stopped caring about 18 months ago.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Feb 11, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I stopped caring about 18 months ago.


No I agree with that statement.
But I still care about our livelihood’s. Are families well being. My girls..
Shit bro. If I had to hold up shop on my back 40, lock and load and raise the red dot. I will. Without a doubt.


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 11, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> No I agree with that statement.
> But I still care about our livelihood’s. Are families well being. My girls..
> Shit bro. If I had to hold up shop on my back 40, lock and load and raise the red dot. I will. Without a doubt.


Funny the things they do to try to win elections isn't it?

Country going fine as can be but we don't like Trump so we will create a Virus and make people wear masks to manipulate them in voting from home and voting for Biden.

"Oh fuck, people are pissed, they are rebelling against us! Drop all masks and vaccine mandates immediately since its an election year! We need their votes!"


----------



## Achilleus (Feb 11, 2022)

Feel like we have a long way to go before things actually feel like back to normal. Still waiting for people in power to acknowledge the increase and intensity of political divide and be serious in actually trying to address it. But I doubt that, I'm sure they're loving it.


----------



## Fatkid (Feb 12, 2022)

GSgator said:


> Honestly I feel like its a political move because these ppl know there fucked so in my eyes they have no standards it’s only what benefits them and I will never forget nor will I forgive what they have done to our kids and business owners. I never wore that fuken mask nor did I let them inject me with there poison.


To be fair you've probably injected some questionable shit on your own accord lol.. but I agree. No one should be forced to get the vax


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

I haven’t cared since 3 weeks after the shut down when my gym reopened. We never really shut down where I am. It didn’t effect mine or my wife’s income. It literally never had any effect on my life besides those 3 weeks that I needed off any way because I had pec strain that needed to recover. My life never changed.


----------



## Fatkid (Feb 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I haven’t cared since 3 weeks after the shut down when my gym reopened. We never really shut down where I am. It didn’t effect mine or my wife’s income. It literally never had any effect on my life besides those 3 weeks that I needed off any way because I had pec strain that needed to recover. My life never changed.


So you are from Florida?


----------



## TiredandHot (Feb 12, 2022)

Glad but a year overdue. I was almost forced into taking another job over my companies vaccine mandates, which they temporarily suspended.


----------



## Fatkid (Feb 12, 2022)

TiredandHot said:


> Glad but a year overdue. I was almost forced into taking another job over my companies vaccine mandates, which they temporarily suspended.


That's awful. They shouldn't be able to make you get it.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> So you are from Florida?


No. I wouldn’t live there the pd is way too corrupt


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 12, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> No. I wouldn’t live there the pd is way too corrupt


Careful what you say about Florida, you don't want @Bro Bundy finding out.....
Ahhh, I'm kidding Florida is great to visit sometimes.  It's where old people go to die, young kids party during Spring Break and everyone else is insane committing crimes and killing other people.
AMIRITE?


----------



## Fatkid (Feb 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Careful what you say about Florida, you don't want @Bro Bundy finding out.....
> Ahhh, I'm kidding Florida is great to visit sometimes.  It's where old people go to die, young kids party during Spring Break and everyone else is insane committing crimes and killing other people.
> AMIRITE?


Yep I'm moving there so I can live in real life gta


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 12, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> Yep I'm moving there so I can live in real life gta


Say hello to Tommy Vercetti for me.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 12, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> So after two years of having to wear masks and hear over and over again about restrictions, it seems that its pretty much over.
> 
> How does that make you feel? Not only are masks being dropped but also vaccine passports are being dropped as well.


They know the truck convoy coming they scared if they shut down the super bowl like the rumors say it will be a start of a huge chain reaction in America.

Got auto call from kids school district they dropped mask mandate today tomorrow no masks needed!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Feb 12, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Careful what you say about Florida, you don't want @Bro Bundy finding out.....
> Ahhh, I'm kidding Florida is great to visit sometimes.  It's where old people go to die, young kids party during Spring Break and everyone else is insane committing crimes and killing other people.
> AMIRITE?


Use to be where olds went to die not no more trucking picked up there many people moves there it’s gonna be a great state but I hate snakes and alligators lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 12, 2022)

I'm not a fox news guy but I thought this was interesting.
Far from over


----------



## shackleford (Feb 12, 2022)

total anarchy and violence in the streets is ok, but a bunch of truckers congregating for an actual peaceful protest is sooooo bad? 

ok..


----------



## Skullcrusher (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 12, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> Yep I'm moving there so I can live in real life gta


Everyone in Florida has a gun it’s pretty safe here unless u live in the hood


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 12, 2022)

Must be embarrassing to walk around as a brainless leftist-pussie. The cartoon above says it all ^^
BLM burning, looting, shooting, hooting and hollerin' = "their right". Just dont you honk your horn you violent racist!!!  LOL
Things are far from over. At least 3 more years of Brandonds bullshit calling everyone "raaaaaaaaaaacisssssssssssssttt"!! (And his disgusting/spineless admin)
I look at it as 3 more years of wearing my "Fuck Biden" shirt and really getting mean looks from twinks at the market. LOL
My "Donald Pump" shirt goes over pretty good as well.
I get some mean hurtful looks in my direction. (Just a few). 9 out of 10 like it).


----------



## BrotherIron (Feb 12, 2022)

Thankfully I reside in a state where most of that was done away with long before most other states. I would have moved if that hadn't been the case. I will say I didn't travel almost at all due to the ridiculous rules and requirements so I'm happy to see everyone making the right decision.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 12, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> But if anyone of these reasons were your reasons.. not you kraken. I am sure I know were you stand Brother. But anyone who did the above.. you should all be ashamed in yourself.. you are the reasons this country is fucked as it is.



Lately, I have been resenting people who voted for Biden. It was very clear what disaster would befall us if he and the Dems took control. Now we're living it. 



Badleroybrown said:


> DONALD WAS not perfect.
> He talked and I cringed.
> He should have never been allowed on twiter.
> He made fun of fat women and special needs people.
> ...



All true, but, what's wrong with fucking porn stars? Tell ya what, let's tell him he can fuck all the porn stars he wants if he just surrenders control of his social media accounts! 



Badleroybrown said:


> But guess what. The country was ran right and like a tight ship for the first time maybe ever.
> He bowed to no one and made excuses to no one.
> Other leader in the free world were fucking SHAKING IN THERE BOOTS SCARED. No one was out of line. Do you think Putin would be fucking with Ukrainian right now.. fuck no.
> Oh I forgot because him and trump were boys.
> No it’s because Trump would have snakes hi little Russian pee pee right back to were he came from and putting would have bent over backward to Try and fix it…



I actually believe we can right the ship. Hopefully come November the Dems will lose control of Congress, or at least half of it, and we can stop or at least stall the craziness. Two years later, get the Dems out of the oval. If we can keep Congress and the oval we can get back on track. American voters have short memories, but this has been an extraordinarily bad year. Still, November is far away in political terms, so I hope for the best. 

President Trump absolutely had his issues, but I can't personally recall a time when the country was doing so well, after doing so badly. The recovery from Obama's policies was near instant. Trump had it right on energy, immigration, banking, regulation, national security, crime, judicial appointments... The list goes on. Sadly he was extremely divisive and impulsive. I would like to see someone with his policies combined with some discipline and diplomacy, and we'll have a winner.


----------



## GymRat79 (Feb 12, 2022)

Liberals remind me of people who go to church every Sunday and preach how Donald Trump is bad but then they are smoking crack with hookers in dingy scummy hotel rooms.  Perfect example Hunter Biden.

This is why I can’t stand the left.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 12, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Liberals remind me of people who go to church every Sunday and preach how Donald Trump is bad but then they are smoking crack with hookers in dingy scummy hotel rooms.  Perfect example Hunter Biden.
> 
> This is why I can’t stand the left.


Remember the people you see online vs the majority of people in the real world are not the same. 
I don’t have an issue with actual conservatives or actual liberals. The issue I have is with the government that puts us against eachother and vocal minority that’s in control. 
If we all just sat down and had an actual non emotional conversation and actually listened to one another a lot of things would be different. 
Go back in history it’s not just the left either. Our cross dressing president was conservative. Larry King Jr was head of the black Republican Party. Michael Aquino is a conservative. The finders was bipartisan the cia was involved. 
Don’t give into the hate for left or right, the people pulling the strings don’t care about political affiliations.


----------



## AlienAgent (Feb 12, 2022)

How do I feel about the return to normalcy?

I knew about C19 from Oct '19. I have an interest in the intelligence community and have studied the manuals. I familiarized myself with the biosecurity protocol manual around Dec 19. I was months ahead of the curve from the very beginning and shared what I found on my social media heavily. From SPARS/201 to the psyop tactics of Qanon (Bolshevik Operation Trust of the early 1900's) to the color revolution of summer 2020 to the vaccine situation. I was always 1,2,3 steps ahead of the game. Shared tons of info.

No likes. No shares. No comments.

Only my childhood friend, a war vet and former instructor for several federal agencies would speak on this. He called me up over a few of my posts. The info I had always in step with the inside scoops he was hearing from his former collegues. And the government knew everything that is now being admitted the entire time. All of it. And they still did this to us.

From this I have lost most of my faith in humans, as a species. I am nearly 100% certain we were created by the Annunaki as a slave species and abandoned here. Half the people seem to be NPC's. I'm not sure I will ever be the same as I was before.


----------



## Fatkid (Feb 12, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> Everyone in Florida has a gun it’s pretty safe here unless u live in the hood


Ya I'm from New Orleans I spent alot of time in FL just joking really


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 12, 2022)

Fatkid said:


> Ya I'm from New Orleans I spent alot of time in FL just joking really


I’m from New Jersey where only criminals have guns and regular people don’t have the right to defend themselves


----------



## Fatkid (Feb 13, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> I’m from New Jersey where only criminals have guns and regular people don’t have the right to defend themselves


Yup... gun laws only stop the law followers


----------



## flenser (Feb 13, 2022)

Are we really returning to normal? One look at inflation, even the inflation the government admits to, tells you this is nowhere close to normal. I don't think the ride is about to stop. I think it's about to get really exciting.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 13, 2022)

flenser said:


> Are we really returning to normal? One look at inflation, even the inflation the government admits to, tells you this is nowhere close to normal. I don't think the ride is about to stop. I think it's about to get really exciting.


Is exciting the right word?  I was thinking more like shitty.


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 13, 2022)

..


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 13, 2022)

It's only going to get worse


----------



## flenser (Feb 13, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Is exciting the right word?  I was thinking more like shitty.


I think both words work. Calamity and opportunity tend to happen at the same time.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 13, 2022)

flenser said:


> I think both words work. Calamity and opportunity tend to happen at the same time.


Ancient curse: May you live in interesting times.


----------



## beefnewton (Feb 13, 2022)

Too many opportunists have made mountains of money off this "pandemic."  Things will never go back to normal.  We now have entire companies and legions of people who have gotten lazy and unaccountable when they can add the disclaimer of "Covid" to everything.  Inflation and lack of inventory are here to stay.  Prices will never go back down.  Vendors have found supply issues are now profitable.  I strongly feel the "chip shortage" was manufactured.  Funny how there isn't a shortage of EV's... relatively speaking, anyway.  You can't even go to a car dealer now without automatically being forced a vehicle with all sorts of DAO's you don't want.  They'll whine they don't have the volume and are just trying to make it, but they are more than "making it."  I appreciate that all of this bullshit about masks and vaccines is finally starting fade from the limelight, but too much damage has already been done... and now it's time to move to the next crisis to further split the country.  Maybe another pandemic with the Ukraine as a distracting appetizer.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 13, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Too many opportunists have made mountains of money off this "pandemic."  Things will never go back to normal.  We now have entire companies and legions of people who have gotten lazy and unaccountable when they can add the disclaimer of "Covid" to everything.  Inflation and lack of inventory are here to stay.  Prices will never go back down.  Vendors have found supply issues are now profitable.  I strongly feel the "chip shortage" was manufactured.  Funny how there isn't a shortage of EV's... relatively speaking, anyway.  You can't even go to a car dealer now without automatically being forced a vehicle with all sorts of DAO's you don't want.  They'll whine they don't have the volume and are just trying to make it, but they are more than "making it."  I appreciate that all of this bullshit about masks and vaccines is finally starting fade from the limelight, but too much damage has already been done... and now it's time to move to the next crisis to further split the country.  Maybe another pandemic with the Ukraine as a distracting appetizer.


Does the tinfoil hate come in a variety of colors or just silver?


----------



## beefnewton (Feb 13, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Does the tinfoil hate come in a variety of colors or just silver?


If your kneejerk reaction is to just generalize all that as "conspiracy," I already know everything I need to know to know you're incapable of contributing anything I want to read.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 13, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Too many opportunists have made mountains of money off this "pandemic."  Things will never go back to normal.  We now have entire companies and legions of people who have gotten lazy and unaccountable when they can add the disclaimer of "Covid" to everything.  Inflation and lack of inventory are here to stay.  Prices will never go back down.  Vendors have found supply issues are now profitable.  I strongly feel the "chip shortage" was manufactured.  Funny how there isn't a shortage of EV's... relatively speaking, anyway.  You can't even go to a car dealer now without automatically being forced a vehicle with all sorts of DAO's you don't want.  They'll whine they don't have the volume and are just trying to make it, but they are more than "making it."  I appreciate that all of this bullshit about masks and vaccines is finally starting fade from the limelight, but too much damage has already been done... and now it's time to move to the next crisis to further split the country.  Maybe another pandemic with the Ukraine as a distracting appetizer.


Yep. When this overblown 'pandemic' first hit, my neighbor had 2,000 baby hogs he had to kill because there was no  way to get his finished  hogs to the market.
I had cattle in the feed yard  ready to go but no way to get to the market as well. We all  took some pretty big hits and haven't recovered as of yet. Meanwhile beef and pork prices have soared, but so has feed and transportation costs.

I farm 4,000 acres and corn went from $4.00 to $12 dollars in one year.  Cotton from .70 to now $1.28/lb. Thats good right? Eh not really. Fertilizer went from $400 a ton to $800 and now over $1,000 and there's a shortage. Diesel of course went up as did herbicides at a sky high rate and is in real short supply.  This is the new norm .  Food prices will continue to rise and there will be shortages until if/when everything catches up. 
All this because we are sheep and the  'science" was wrong.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 13, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> If your kneejerk reaction is to just generalize all that as "conspiracy," I already know everything I need to know to know you're incapable of contributing anything I want to read.


I deal with supply chain, and I can say it wasn't manufactured. It's a global issue. The problem isnt that the items are in short supply. The issue is that most of the ships carrying the supplies are stuck at port due to covid protocols. This has created a long back log globally.

It would take a large coordinated effort by about 100 countries to manufacturer a shortage globally. Do you know how hard that is, considering we can't get anyone to agree on anything? 😂😂😂😂

Also, there are only chip shortages for certain chipsets. A lot of the auto manufacturers use less common chips than PC's, network equipment, gaming consoles, etc. Another example of this is televisions, there are no shortages of them because they don't use the more common chipsets that are in high demand.

This isn't even going into the shortage of truck drivers to get the stuff from port and into manufacturer hands or into stores.

I could explain more, but I won't. My experience here is that people believe.what they want, and brush off information that is given to them even when they ask for it. Not worth my time.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 13, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Yep. When this overblown 'pandemic' first hit, my neighbor had 2,000 baby hogs he had to kill because there was no  way to get his finished  hogs to the market.
> I had cattle in the feed yard  ready to go but no way to get to the market as well. We all  took some pretty big hits and haven't recovered as of yet. Meanwhile beef and pork prices have soared, but so has feed and transportation costs.
> 
> I farm 4,000 acres and corn went from $4.00 to $12 dollars in one year.  Cotton from .70 to now $1.28/lb. Thats good right? Eh not really. Fertilizer went from $400 a ton to $800 and now over $1,000 and there's a shortage. Diesel of course went up as did herbicides at a sky high rate and is in real short supply.  This is the new norm .  Food prices will continue to rise and there will be shortages until if/when everything catches up.
> All this because we are sheep and the  'science" was wrong.


Supply chain is more complicated than people being "sheep" or "science being wrong". Supply chain doesn't give AF about anything.

When you bottle neck supply chain, or have a shortage of people capable of transporting from point A to point B, then this stuff happens.

If port restrictions are lifted globally, and we can fix our transport issues within the country, then pricing will start to slowly come down.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 13, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> If your kneejerk reaction is to just generalize all that as "conspiracy," I already know everything I need to know to know you're incapable of contributing anything I want to read.


Everything you posted is nothing but a thoughtless conspiracy. 
I’d imagine I’m not capable of posting anything you’d want to read because it doesn’t include David Icke or Alex Jones fear mongering. 
Chip Shortage Threatens Biden’s Electric Vehicle Plans, Commerce Secretary Says


----------



## Cochino (Feb 13, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Supply chain is more complicated than people being "sheep" or "science being wrong". Supply chain doesn't give AF about anything.
> 
> When you bottle neck supply chain, or have a shortage of people capable of transporting from point A to point B, then this stuff happens.
> 
> If port restrictions are lifted globally, and we can fix our transport issues within the country, then pricing will start to slowly come down.


Because the science was wrong and we blindly followed is why we are in this mess in the first place.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 13, 2022)

Cochino said:


> Because the science was wrong and we blindly followed is why we are in this mess in the first place.


The science would do nothing to resolve our shortage of truckers. So we'd still be experiencing some issues, but not as bad as what we see right now with the regulations and protocols at the ports.


----------



## GSgator (Feb 13, 2022)

I think it’s time to bring back manufacturing to the states. It no longer benefits the Corporate man when his profits are eaten up by the sky rocketing price of getting a shipping container over to the states. Everything the military uses has to be made in the US the water proofing the GORETEX. Saying it can’t be done here is stupid it will take effort but America can get back to being a major player in manufacturing.


----------



## GSgator (Feb 13, 2022)

I would personally pay more for USA made items and honestly everyone I know would as well . It’s a movement that will happen bottom line we are realizing the extra cost we would pay means Americans can provide a better life .


----------



## GSgator (Feb 13, 2022)

That’s understandable thank god for a free market right.


----------



## Yano (Feb 13, 2022)

Fuck Politics , Fuck Covid , Fuck Masks , Fuck Hate  ...  God Bless us All. Lady Liberty is going to stumble a few times , as a nation we just can't let her fall when it comes down to it. How does it make me feel that some of this is coming to an end ...


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 13, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Too many opportunists have made mountains of money off this "pandemic."  Things will never go back to normal.  We now have entire companies and legions of people who have gotten lazy and unaccountable when they can add the disclaimer of "Covid" to everything.  Inflation and lack of inventory are here to stay.  Prices will never go back down.  Vendors have found supply issues are now profitable.  I strongly feel the "chip shortage" was manufactured.  Funny how there isn't a shortage of EV's... relatively speaking, anyway.  You can't even go to a car dealer now without automatically being forced a vehicle with all sorts of DAO's you don't want.  They'll whine they don't have the volume and are just trying to make it, but they are more than "making it."  I appreciate that all of this bullshit about masks and vaccines is finally starting fade from the limelight, but too much damage has already been done... and now it's time to move to the next crisis to further split the country.  Maybe another pandemic with the Ukraine as a distracting appetizer.


Break that up into paragraphs and I'll read it. Otherwise fuck off.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 13, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Break that up into paragraphs and I'll read it. Otherwise fuck off.


It’s not much worth reading.


----------



## Fatkid (Feb 13, 2022)

I'm definitely the smartest chimp here so if you want to argue about supply chain I'm definitely the guy. I know all about supply chain I sold weed for like 3 weeks back in high-school


----------



## Achilleus (Feb 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I deal with supply chain, and I can say it wasn't manufactured. It's a global issue. The problem isnt that the items are in short supply. The issue is that most of the ships carrying the supplies are stuck at port due to covid protocols. This has created a long back log globally.
> 
> It would take a large coordinated effort by about 100 countries to manufacturer a shortage globally. Do you know how hard that is, considering we can't get anyone to agree on anything?
> 
> ...



That plus there’s some shenanigans I read/heard over a chip company that was in the UK/JP and China. 

https://semianalysis.substack.com/p/the-semiconductor-heist-of-the-century


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cochino (Feb 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> The science would do nothing to resolve our shortage of truckers. So we'd still be experiencing some issues, but not as bad as what we see right now with the regulations and protocols at the ports.


You don't have a clue do you? I deal with this shit every day. I'm trying to ship grain right now to the port. There's a ship waiting but the truckers aren't there like they used to be.
Why? Well fuck when the restrictions went into place the truckers had to sit at home.  They then started getting unemployment checks and were still getting them when restrictions lifted. Some of them just turned their trucks in and others got their checks rather than have to drive. Don't fuck with me on this because I live it every day. 
You keep believing all the propaganda bullshit that the government and msm is feeding you.


----------



## Cochino (Feb 14, 2022)

Send0 said:


> The science would do nothing to resolve our shortage of truckers. So we'd still be experiencing some issues, but not as bad as what we see right now with the regulations and protocols at the ports.


It absolutely would resolve everything.  We let a virus that kills .0001% of the population literally shut the world down.
We wouldn't have been in this situation in the 1st place if common sense prevailed.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 14, 2022)

Money printer go brrrrrrrr


----------



## Send0 (Feb 14, 2022)

Cochino said:


> You don't have a clue do you? I deal with this shit every day. I'm trying to ship grain right now to the port. There's a ship waiting but the truckers aren't there like they used to be.
> Why? Well fuck when the restrictions went into place the truckers had to sit at home.  They then started getting unemployment checks and were still getting them when restrictions lifted. Some of them just turned their trucks in and others got their checks rather than have to drive. Don't fuck with me on this because I live it every day.
> You keep believing all the propaganda bullshit that the government and msm is feeding you.


I do have a clue, I work with supply chain every day; to the tune of 10-50m dollar orders. Check your attitude, no need to get pissy with me since I was not that way with you.



Cochino said:


> It absolutely would resolve everything.  We let a virus that kills .0001% of the population literally shut the world down.
> We wouldn't have been in this situation in the 1st place if common sense prevailed.


How would it resolve the lack of truckers we have to transport in country? The lack of truckers has to do with there not being enough of them driving. It's been this way even before the pandemic! They've been trying to recruit more drivers for YEARS, by offering all kinds of incentives. For someone who claims to work with this every day you sure seem to have some gaps in your knowledge of how this all works. 🙄

I'm done talking with you. You are throwing your emotions at me, and for what reason I have zero idea.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 14, 2022)

@Send0 regarding the lack of truckers, is it true that in Cali they have a bunch of regulations, including that trucks more than 10 years old may not operate in Cali? I read somewhere that Cali has a number of regulations that, if suspended, would allow a lot more trucks to operate. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## Send0 (Feb 14, 2022)

Kraken said:


> @Send0 regarding the lack of truckers, is it true that in Cali they have a bunch of regulations, including that trucks more than 10 years old may not operate in Cali? I read somewhere that Cali has a number of regulations that, if suspended, would allow a lot more trucks to operate. Is there any truth to this?


I don't know about state specific regulations. When I spoke of truckers, I was speaking strictly on the fact that there has been a downturn of available drivers on the road due to many retirements. Also lots have left the industry just because long haul trucking is a really hard job, tons of stress. I've heard this by heads of transport companies that I work with regularly.

Other industries are going to be facing similar crisis soon due to many retirements and not enough new blood to backfill what's leaving; such as master electricians and plumbers. There is lots of money to be made by people who are ready to backfill those roles. Same with trucking.


----------



## GSgator (Feb 14, 2022)

__





						ab5info.com - Ressources et information concernant ab5info Resources and Information.
					

ab5info.com réunit des informations et annonces. Nous espérons que vous y trouverez les informations que vous recherchez !




					www.ab5info.com


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 14, 2022)

My favorite Famous Amos cookies disappeared from shelves and that sucks.


----------



## Achilleus (Feb 14, 2022)

I too have heard theres been a shortage of truckers even before the pandemic struck. And it seems like that's a whole complex issue in itself. You sacrifice so much time as a trucker with very little reward when you start out. Some places you only get paid for by the mile, so when your stuck waiting at the supply warehouse for them to load up your truck for hours to a day or two, sometimes they arent getting paid. Veteran truckers make bank, but its not as lucrative as it once was apparently, especially when your new and which company you work for. 
A buddy of mine was a trucker for a few years, he seemed to like it but once they started implementing cameras inside the truck that monitored the driver is when he left. Since he would get in trouble for smoking cigarettes which I get. I'm by no means an expert, just going off what i've read/heard.

Lex Fridman had a podcast with someone all about truckers not to long ago, it was really interesting.


----------



## Send0 (Feb 14, 2022)

Achilleus said:


> I too have heard theres been a shortage of truckers even before the pandemic struck. And it seems like that's a whole complex issue in itself. You sacrifice so much time as a trucker with very little reward when you start out. Some places you only get paid for by the mile, so when your stuck waiting at the supply warehouse for them to load up your truck for hours to a day or two, sometimes they arent getting paid. Veteran truckers make bank, but its not as lucrative as it once was apparently, especially when your new and which company you work for.
> A buddy of mine was a trucker for a few years, he seemed to like it but once they started implementing cameras inside the truck that monitored the driver is when he left. Since he would get in trouble for smoking cigarettes which I get. I'm by no means an expert, just going off what i've read/heard.
> 
> Lex Fridman had a podcast with someone all about truckers not to long ago, it was really interesting.


I heard long haulers also get penalized for missing delivery times, like if they don't make it by a certain hour on a certain day.

It's a tough job. There's a reason why there has been a shortage of them even before the pandemic. 😢


----------



## Cochino (Feb 15, 2022)

Send0 said:


> I do have a clue, I work with supply chain every day; to the tune of 10-50m dollar orders. Check your attitude, no need to get pissy with me since I was not that way with you.
> 
> 
> How would it resolve the lack of truckers we have to transport in country? The lack of truckers has to do with there not being enough of them driving. It's been this way even before the pandemic! They've been trying to recruit more drivers for YEARS, by offering all kinds of incentives. For someone who claims to work with this every day you sure seem to have some gaps in your knowledge of how this all works. 🙄
> ...


It was absolutely not that way  before the pandemic. I deal with truckers year around and have been for 35 + years.


----------



## Terry Davis (Feb 15, 2022)

"back to normal" yeah keep dreaming guys


----------

